
An Unconscious Patient with a DNR Tattoo - bspn
http://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMc1713344?af=R&rss=currentIssue&
======
sbierwagen
One of the references is amusing:
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3445694/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3445694/)

>When asked why his tattoo conflicted with his wishes to be resuscitated, he
explained that he had lost a bet playing poker with fellow ancillary hospital
staffers while inebriated in his younger years; the loser had to tattoo
“D.N.R.” across his chest. [...] It was suggested that he consider tattoo
removal to circumvent future confusion about his code status. He stated he did
not think anyone would take his tattoo seriously and declined tattoo removal.

------
jenkstom
In EMS it is made extremely clear that the only valid DNR is papework signed
by a physician and the patient. Anything else is ignored.

